# laisser allumer ou éteindre un macbook pro ?



## IIISteed (18 Décembre 2011)

tout d'abord BONJOUR a tous. 
je suis nouveau sur le forum et novice avec Mac et je voudrais savoir si il faut mieux  que j'éteigne,je mette en veille ou si je doit le laisser en marche ?
pour info cette un Macbook Pro 13P OS X 10.7.2 modèle 2011 sachant que je m'en serre maximum 1H30 2H grand Max par jour 
je posé la question chez Apple Center et j'ai eu plusieurs avis complètement différent 
alors je pose la question ¨qu'elle et la meilleur chose a faire pour préserver les performance de ma machine ???¨
en attente de réponse 
merci


----------



## kolargol31 (18 Décembre 2011)

si je me souviens bien (j'ai lu ceci sur le site d'APPLE)

APPLE préconise de laisser en veille si tu comptes utiliser ton mac plusieurs fois par jour et de l'eteindre si tu comptes le laisser quelques jours sans utilisation (minimum 2 à 3 jours)

maintenant je ne pense pas que tu deteriore ton mac si tu le laisse en veille ou que tu l'eteigne et le rallume plusieurs fois par jour! 
ils sont conçus pour cela! 

pour exemple: le mien tourne 24h/24 depuis maintenant 2 semaines (date d'achat)


----------



## jonas971 (18 Décembre 2011)

D'un point de vus personnelle, je préconise de ne pas éteindre son mac, juste le laisser en veille; si tu ne pense pas l'utilise demain par exemple éteint le.
 MAIS éteint ou redémarre-le au moins une fois par mois.


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Décembre 2011)

Pour mon cas, je préserve la planète et surtout ma facture d'électricité en éteignant systématiquement mon Mac avant de dormir :mouais:


----------



## jonas971 (18 Décembre 2011)

Pour mon cas



badmonkeyman a dit:


> je préserve la planète



j'ai des panneaux solaire.:rateau:




badmonkeyman a dit:


> ma facture d'électricité



Bah j'en ai pas

 peace


----------



## laf (18 Décembre 2011)

D'un point de vue préservation de la machine, aucune influence. Tu peux faire ce que tu veux.

Pour ta batterie, tu remarqueras qui si tu le laisses en veille, elle se décharge, donc, ça fait des cycles (à moins de le laisser branché).

Bref, en pratique, en veille pour quelques heures, arrêté pour la nuit ou plus, ça sera parfait. Et te prend pas la tête avec ça.
Prends plutôt soin du rangement et de l'organisation de tes dossiers/fichiers/app pour garder tes perfos.


----------



## IIISteed (18 Décembre 2011)

WOUAH 
merci pour ses réponse rapide 
pour la suite je croit que je vais le laisser en veille pour 8 a 10 H d'inactivité 
et l'éteindre pour plus longtemps.
et merci encore


----------



## PDD (19 Décembre 2011)

Le mien n'est jamais éteint, aucun problème depuis 2007...


----------



## IIISteed (19 Décembre 2011)

qui dit ¨jamais éteint¨dit toujours en route ? ou en veille la nuit ?


----------



## scaryfan (19 Décembre 2011)

PDD a dit:


> Le mien n'est jamais éteint, aucun problème depuis 2007...



Jamais éteint ? Depuis 2007 ???

Vraiment ?
Ça me paraît un peu beaucoup non ?
Tu n'utilises que TexteEdit ???
Car, même si la mémoire est bien gérée, à un moment donné, elle sature... et il faut redémarrer...
Me trompe-je ?


----------



## kolargol31 (19 Décembre 2011)

c'est vrai que depuis 2007 cela parait un peu bcp 

juste pour l'installation de programmes il faut rebooter 

sinon d'un point de vue général: la mémoire est super bien géré sous LION donc pas de soucis de saturation même si elle apparait inactive considère qu'elle est libre


----------



## PDD (20 Décembre 2011)

IIISteed a dit:


> qui dit ¨jamais éteint¨dit toujours en route ? ou en veille la nuit ?


la nuit je dors (ou regarde la tv!), donc MBP en veille.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h15 ----------




scaryfan a dit:


> Jamais éteint ? Depuis 2007 ???
> 
> Vraiment ?
> Ça me paraît un peu beaucoup non ?
> ...


Quand j'ai parfois l'impression que mon MBP ralentit trop à mon gout, je le redémarre (avec Alt,pomme,P,R glonk deux fois), cela environ 2 fois par mois, sinon je ne le coupe jamais. J'ai toujours fait cela avec mes PB G4 (comme mes collègues à l'université). J'utilise Mail, Firefox, Iphoto,... du léger de toutes façons environ 4 à 5 heures par jour...Bien sur en plus il faut parfois relancer suite à une mise à jour...


----------



## scaryfan (20 Décembre 2011)

PDD a dit:


> la nuit je dors (ou regarde la tv!), donc MBP en veille.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h15 ----------
> 
> ...


 
OK, je comprends mieux.


----------



## Imwa (28 Décembre 2011)

moi je pense qu'il faut l'eteindre la nuit et le laisser en veille la journée


----------



## stane_ (1 Janvier 2012)

Prends plutôt soin du rangement et de l'organisation de tes dossiers/fichiers/app pour garder tes perfos.[/QUOTE]

et comment fait on pour une bonne organisation dossiers/fichiers/app pour de bonnes perfos


----------



## Cocopop (2 Janvier 2012)

stane_ a dit:


> et comment fait on pour une bonne organisation dossiers/fichiers/app pour de bonnes perfos


Tiens, j'aimerais bien savoir moi aussi


----------



## stane_ (2 Janvier 2012)

laf a dit:


> Prends plutôt soin du rangement et de l'organisation de tes dossiers/fichiers/app pour garder tes perfos.



as tu des explication pour ça et des astuces ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (2 Janvier 2012)

J'éteins jamais mes MacBook. Je ferme juste le capot. Je les redémarre une fois tous les six du mois quand je fais des mises à jour. La dernière fois, mon MacBook Pro a eu un uptime de plus de deux mois. Pareil pour mon PC, je vois pas trop l'intérêt de l'éteindre ou de le redémarrer à part pour des mises à jour.


----------



## stane_ (3 Janvier 2012)

Cocopop a dit:


> Tiens, j'aimerais bien savoir moi aussi



voila un site très bien lorsque tu recherches des choses sur MAC
http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/accueil.html


----------

